# Snody slingshots?



## kiss (Aug 20, 2011)

What are peoples thoughts with this company, products, shipping, ect?
Cruisin on youtube this guy keeps poppin up pushin his products. The Blingshot as he calls it looks pretty sexy. The plastic used to make it thought im not so sure of. I keep hearing people speak of "G10". What in the world is G10. This type of plastic i would call delrin. But G10?!?!....thats a new one to me. Anyway what do you guys have to say about this. $100. sounds abit steep, but what do i know....
thx
Jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.pocketpredator.com/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

excellent plug E. Pocketpredator slingshots are much better.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

I wouldn't call G10 plastic, its in fact awesome stuff, and near indestructible to pretty much everything. I dont know what kinda work goes into cutting it, i doubt its like carbon fiber, and im sure its very toxic to work, but it does come in a lot of colors.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

He was a member here, picked peoples brains asked alot of question and wasn't really seen here after he went into production....as for his product and this is only my oppinion, they are over priced for what they are but the design seems to be perfectly servicable....as for the image he promotes...well lets just say to each his own.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah i just watched some youtube of his, im not into the whole ghetto ******* millita types. And i love it when people say their SS is "powerful" sorry, its only latex i dont care if its bareback, its the LATEX doing the work not your SS, and the dollar sign killed it for me lol....


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

HAHAHAH it was actually the first slingshot i was going to buy!!!

IT"S MIKE SNODY HERE YOU KNOW WHAT I"M SAYYYINNGG

Snody is a great custom knife maker, his knives can go up to 2000 U.S. dollars each, however i don't think he put much effort into the BLING$HOT

if you like G10, Bill Hayes @ Pocketpredator.com is the guy to talk to, everyone loves it, LOVES IT you know what i'm saying?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Bill has some of the models hidden in this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9865-the-pocket-predator-slingshot-thread/

if i recall correctly Bill was in Navy Seals or SWAT, beats the **** out of Snody, REAL TALK


----------



## kiss (Aug 20, 2011)

thx for the info guys.
I've been watching bills video's on his pocketpredator site. All i can say is WOW!!! I thought i was a good shot! This guys cutting cards in half! Ok so now it comes down to which one of his models? The Hathcock is cheaper then the rest but somehow looks more modern then the other 3 he has for sale. What gives with that?
Side note....I really like his video of shooting at 40' with a target no bigger then an inch and a quarter dia. with a gong behind it. That makes for some great practise.
jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

We cast one of snodys bling shot for a guy a few weeks back in BRONZE.It had broken with a fork hit .It also was one with the$ sign
on it


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

No matter what the material is all you have to do is Not Hit The Forks. It is very simple to not do, that way if you purchase a Beautiful slingshot that is Superbly Finished not hitting the forks will keep it in New Condition. Now if you plan on driving over your slingshot with a tractor trailer repeatedly by all means get the G10 from Bill Hays because it will endure any mistreatment that shall fall upon it.  I have 2 from Bill and the one he finished with walnut grips is a superb piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

dgui said:


> No matter what the material is all you have to do is Not Hit The Forks. It is very simple to not do, that way if you purchase a Beautiful slingshot that is Superbly Finished not hitting the forks will keep it in New Condition. Now if you plan on driving over your slingshot with a tractor trailer repeatedly by all means get the G10 from Bill Hays because it will endure any mistreatment that shall fall upon it.  I have 2 from Bill and the one he finished with walnut grips is a superb piece of craftsmanship.


I solved the problem of fork-hitting beautiful slingshots by hanging my beautiful slingshots (made by other people) on the display board and shooting only the ugly ones I make. I haven't tried running over one with a tractor trailer rig yet, though.

Henry


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> No matter what the material is all you have to do is Not Hit The Forks. It is very simple to not do, that way if you purchase a Beautiful slingshot that is Superbly Finished not hitting the forks will keep it in New Condition. Now if you plan on driving over your slingshot with a tractor trailer repeatedly by all means get the G10 from Bill Hays because it will endure any mistreatment that shall fall upon it.  I have 2 from Bill and the one he finished with walnut grips is a superb piece of craftsmanship.


I solved the problem of fork-hitting beautiful slingshots by hanging my beautiful slingshots (made by other people) on the display board and shooting only the ugly ones I make. I haven't tried running over one with a tractor trailer rig yet, though.

Henry[/quote]

That's a terrific solution, but why are "Panama Hats" made in Equador?????

Questions as deep as this keep me up at night : )

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> That's a terrific solution, but why are "Panama Hats" made in Equador?????
> 
> Questions as deep as this keep me up at night : )
> 
> ...


There is an explanation for that. During the construction of the Panama Canal, The Panama Canal Company bought thousands of those hats to issue to the workers. They were cheap, practically indestructable, could be folded up and put into a back pocket and regain their shape when removed, and nothing made in Panama came close. They became popular in Panama, and even Theodore Roosevelt wore one while he was here. They are still made in Ecuador, and there is still nothing to equal them made in Panama, but the name "Panama Hat" stuck. You can buy one for as little as $12.00 or you can spend over $500.00 if you want the very best.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Henry - You could always shoot mini marshmallows with your good frames.

Al


----------

